# Brake Line Dimensions



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, so for those of you following my brake caliper thread, you know I blew a line while bleeding out the caliper.

So I wanna' fabricate a steel brake line that will match up with my truck's fittings. I think I'll remove the bad line and use it as a template for the new one I'll make from scratch (well, not from 'scratch' as that would be tricky). 

3/16, metric, Japanese vs European...right? Anything else?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Grug,
Ive never worked on the Breaks on my Nissan truck, however there was a post by:
blownb310, back in 2012, that was on the topic of break lines and sizing of lines, etc.
you should be able to search for that post:
by blownb310, back in yr: 2012

S.T.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Grug said:


> Ok, so for those of you following my brake caliper thread, you know I blew a line while bleeding out the caliper.
> 
> So I wanna' fabricate a steel brake line that will match up with my truck's fittings. I think I'll remove the bad line and use it as a template for the new one I'll make from scratch (well, not from 'scratch' as that would be tricky).
> 
> 3/16, metric, Japanese vs European...right? Anything else?


The brake lines are metric. 3/16" is close but not sure how well it would work at the flair.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok. Good to know. 

I didn't realize the actual tubing was metric. I thought the only metric thing I had to worry about was the threaded fitting.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Shut-Trip said:


> Grug,
> Ive never worked on the Breaks on my Nissan truck, however there was a post by:
> blownb310, back in 2012, that was on the topic of break lines and sizing of lines, etc.
> you should be able to search for that post:
> ...


Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

3/16" and 4.74mm (a common size on many Asian vehicles) are the same size.


----------

